#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Redirecionar PÁgina Inicial Para Clientes - Via Pppoe

## catvbrasil

É isso mesmo, eu consegui desenvolver uma regra para isso, em PPPoE... Estou preparando o material para soltar aqui para a galera... Funciona da seguinte forma:

Quando o cliente loga a primeira vez e abre o broswer, via PPPoE, aparece a página que você define ou aviso, após 10 segundos (ou mais), ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página inicial dele... Também tem uma derivada desta regra que quando o cliente é bloqueado só consegue entrar na página definida, que pode ser somente a página do provedor ou um aviso de débitos... Show de bola pra os provedores que trabalham com PPPoE, pois só encontrávamos isso em HOTSPOT.

TEm mais, dependendo pode-se colocar a janela com redirecionamento ou como pop-up, bastando apenas modificar um código HTML. Você poderá utilizar páginas existentes na web, ou com um simples soft, transformar sua máquina windows em um servidor web interno. Aqui testei da seguinte forma:

1º teste: Redirecionando os clientes para uma página qualquer na web, podendo ser um simples aviso, hospedado em qualquer lugar e também para uma página qualquer... Funcionou perfeitamente, tanto para forçamento de página inicial, quanto de bloqueio.

2º teste: No meu notebook, coloquei um soft e transformei-o em um server web, no frontpage criei minha página personalizada... Quando o cliente entra na internet pela primeira vez é redirecionado para a minha página personalizada (criei um aviso, com logos e etc), após 10 segundo ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página dele inicial... Funciona 100% também... Estou preparando o material e em breve disponibilizarei....
´
O melhor de tudo é que realmente esta tela inicial só aparece quando ele loga a primeira vez, evitando assim a fadiga de toda vez abrir o explorer e aparecer ela.... Show!!

----------


## wagnercandioto

> É isso mesmo, eu consegui desenvolver uma regra para isso, em PPPoE... Estou preparando o material para soltar aqui para a galera... Funciona da seguinte forma:
> 
> Quando o cliente loga a primeira vez e abre o broswer, via PPPoE, aparece a página que você define ou aviso, após 10 segundos (ou mais), ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página inicial dele... Também tem uma derivada desta regra que quando o cliente é bloqueado só consegue entrar na página definida, que pode ser somente a página do provedor ou um aviso de débitos... Show de bola pra os provedores que trabalham com PPPoE, pois só encontrávamos isso em HOTSPOT.
> 
> TEm mais, dependendo pode-se colocar a janela com redirecionamento ou como pop-up, bastando apenas modificar um código HTML. Você poderá utilizar páginas existentes na web, ou com um simples soft, transformar sua máquina windows em um servidor web interno. Aqui testei da seguinte forma:
> 
> 1º teste: Redirecionando os clientes para uma página qualquer na web, podendo ser um simples aviso, hospedado em qualquer lugar e também para uma página qualquer... Funcionou perfeitamente, tanto para forçamento de página inicial, quanto de bloqueio.
> 
> 2º teste: No meu notebook, coloquei um soft e transformei-o em um server web, no frontpage criei minha página personalizada... Quando o cliente entra na internet pela primeira vez é redirecionado para a minha página personalizada (criei um aviso, com logos e etc), após 10 segundo ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página dele inicial... Funciona 100% também... Estou preparando o material e em breve disponibilizarei....
> ...


amigo, muito me interessa isso, eu consegui aki redirecionar para um site específico, mais não consegui redirecionar para meu pc com um programa http server instalado
ja to tentando a mó tempão

----------


## Gosulator

legal, dá pra apontar os clientes pro portal do provedor, estando ele online ou apenas na rede interna. mto bom.

----------


## jhonnyp

ho catv, e nao da de rodar isto pra quem nao usa nem pppoe e nem hotspot?

----------


## wagnercandioto

> ho catv, e nao da de rodar isto pra quem nao usa nem pppoe e nem hotspot?


pelo Jeito tem bastante jente interessado neste tema, eu fiz aki, instalei um servidor http em um pc, na rede funciona blz, mais nos clientes que estão no mik não funga, tem que liber firewall. ai tá laskera...

----------


## chiareloto

Amigao ... como faria para redirecionar um determinado IP para meu servidor web

Assim 

Cliente conecta PPPOE ele nao pagou redireciona para pagina criada no meu servidor Web ( Windows ).

ja tentei fazer as regras postada aqui no forum mais nao consigo sucesso.

IP Cliente : 10.1.1.8 porta 80 redirecionar para servidor web IP 10.1.1.2 porta 80

obrigado pela atenção e aguardo resposta

----------


## infopoint

já montei o códigos fonte do redirecionamento, com padrão em 10 segundos como o nosso amigo CATV citou.

vou montar o servidor http para efetuar alguns testes e em breve disponibilizo para vocês como fazer o redirecionamento, tanto em Hotspot, PPPoE, IP Fixo..

tenham só um pouco de paciência =D

----------


## cgrellier

> É isso mesmo, eu consegui desenvolver uma regra para isso, em PPPoE... Estou preparando o material para soltar aqui para a galera... Funciona da seguinte forma:
> 
> Quando o cliente loga a primeira vez e abre o broswer, via PPPoE, aparece a página que você define ou aviso, após 10 segundos (ou mais), ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página inicial dele... Também tem uma derivada desta regra que quando o cliente é bloqueado só consegue entrar na página definida, que pode ser somente a página do provedor ou um aviso de débitos... Show de bola pra os provedores que trabalham com PPPoE, pois só encontrávamos isso em HOTSPOT.
> 
> TEm mais, dependendo pode-se colocar a janela com redirecionamento ou como pop-up, bastando apenas modificar um código HTML. Você poderá utilizar páginas existentes na web, ou com um simples soft, transformar sua máquina windows em um servidor web interno. Aqui testei da seguinte forma:
> 
> 1º teste: Redirecionando os clientes para uma página qualquer na web, podendo ser um simples aviso, hospedado em qualquer lugar e também para uma página qualquer... Funcionou perfeitamente, tanto para forçamento de página inicial, quanto de bloqueio.
> 
> 2º teste: No meu notebook, coloquei um soft e transformei-o em um server web, no frontpage criei minha página personalizada... Quando o cliente entra na internet pela primeira vez é redirecionado para a minha página personalizada (criei um aviso, com logos e etc), após 10 segundo ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página dele inicial... Funciona 100% também... Estou preparando o material e em breve disponibilizarei....
> ...


Uma curiosidade q tenho nisso tudo...

Como vc faz o MK clasificar quem é cliente INADIMPLENTE???????
Após a conexao do PPPoE vc tem q dizer q aquele MAC é inadimplente ou nao correto??? A meu ver só com um servidor RADIUS pra fazer isso... como foi o meu caso... quando implantei meu freeradius foi molezinha fazer isso q vc esta se prontificando em fazer... mas sem ele nao vejo como fazer... se é possivel mostra ai alguma coisa pra galera poder ter um material pra desenvolver em conjunto?? Ou vc ta sonhando alto??? Desculpa falar assim mas ja nos conhecemos né??? Abraços DAVID  :Smile:

----------


## catvbrasil

> Uma curiosidade q tenho nisso tudo...
> 
> Como vc faz o MK clasificar quem é cliente INADIMPLENTE???????
> Após a conexao do PPPoE vc tem q dizer q aquele MAC é inadimplente ou nao correto??? A meu ver só com um servidor RADIUS pra fazer isso... como foi o meu caso... quando implantei meu freeradius foi molezinha fazer isso q vc esta se prontificando em fazer... mas sem ele nao vejo como fazer... se é possivel mostra ai alguma coisa pra galera poder ter um material pra desenvolver em conjunto?? Ou vc ta sonhando alto??? Desculpa falar assim mas ja nos conhecemos né??? Abraços DAVID


A classificação seria pelo IP do cliente... Vou mandar alguma coisa abaixo pra ter uma idéia da coisa...


REDIRECIONAMENTO DE CLIENTES PARA PÁGINA INICIAL (PPPOE)

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=10.0.0.1-10.0.0.253 dst-address=!10.0.0.2 \
protocol=tcp dst-port=80 connection-limit=!1,24 action=dst-nat \
to-addresses=10.0.0.2 to-ports=81 comment="REGRA PARA DEFINIR PÁGINA \
INICIAL" disabled=no

Esta regra acima define quem será a página inicial do cliente. Quando o mesmo entra no PPPoE, será direcionado automaticamente para a página sua que está no servidor local (dentro da rede). Para criar um servidor web simples em uma máquina windows, utilizei o soft "ironwall". Esta regra deve ser colocada logo após a regra de NAT, para seguir a irarquia de priorização do firewall. No exemplo acima o src-address é uma faixa de ips (10.0.0.1-10.0.0.253), na qual é redirecionada para o servidor web (winxp com ironwall) no ip 10.0.0.2. Para ser redirecionado automaticamente para sua página inicial, criei um código fonte dentro desta página inicial, recarrengando ela mesma, gerando assim, algumas conexões simultâneas e mudando automaticamente de página. Basicamente a regra funciona a ação do "conection limit".
PS: A porta padrão do irowall foi alterada para a 81.


BLOQUEIO DE CLIENTE PARA PÁGINA INICIAL

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=10.0.0.1 dst-address=!10.0.0.2 protocol=tcp \
dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.0.0.2 to-ports=81 comment="REGRA \
PARA DIRECIONAR CLIENTE PARA UMA MESMA PÁGINA \(D BITO\) - SISTEMA \
INTELIGÊNTE DE BLOQUEIO" disabled=yes 

Esta regra é a mesma de cima, somente retirando o "conection limit" o mikrotik entenderá que em todas as circustâncias ele deve sempre redirecionar o cliente para o servidor (10.0.0.2). Neste caso o cliente 10.0.0.1 está bloqueado. A mesma página HTML pode ser utilizada (está em anexo), pois quando a mesma for redirecionada após os 10 segundos, irá voltar para ela mesma, criando um loop na qual o cliente não conseguirá sair e exibirá apenas aquela mensagem padrão de bloqueio. O ideal para ficar show, é incluir uma regra como a debaixo para este mesmo cliente, para bloquear todos os serviços, exceto o da página.

REGRA ANEXA PARA BLOQUEIO DE CLIENTES

/ip firewall nat
add chain=src-nat src-address=10.0.0.1 protocol=!tcp \
src-port=!80 action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE CLIENTE" \
disabled=yes 

Com esta regra acima de exceção, o mikrotik bloqueará todas as portas e protocolos, menos a porta 80 e o protocolo tcp.

Em anexo o ironwall e os arquivos da página inicial de testes... Dúvidas? Entre em contato que a gente desenvolve qualquer coisa!!!

----------


## chiareloto

REDIRECIONAMENTO DE CLIENTES PARA PÁGINA INICIAL (PPPOE)

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=10.0.0.1-10.0.0.253 dst-address=!10.0.0.2 \
protocol=tcp dst-port=80 connection-limit=!1,24 action=dst-nat \
to-addresses=10.0.0.2 to-ports=81 comment="REGRA PARA DEFINIR PÁGINA \
INICIAL" disabled=no

usei estas regras mais nao funciona, uso windows IIS para servidor de WEB, consigo acessar minha pagina como cliennte pppoe. Mais todas as vezes que clico para atualizar a pagina para principal ele so entra na minha, nao consigo por exemplo acessar a pagina que esta definida no navegador como principal. Nao tem uma regra que ele redireciona a pagina do cliente, e depois acabe com redirecionamento ?

----------


## cgrellier

Um provedor com mil clientes??? Como vc faria essa regra... automaticamente quando a fatura dele vencer ele ser redirecionado pra essa regra???

OBS.: SEM UTILIZAR RADIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gustkiller

utilize o address list, para o source para so precisar fazer uma regra e ir adicionando os ips que precisa que bloqueie!

----------


## catvbrasil

> utilize o address list, para o source para so precisar fazer uma regra e ir adicionando os ips que precisa que bloqueie!


Não esquente. O cgrellier (Cyrille), virou meu sócio novamente. Implantei justamente isso no servidor.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Não esquente. O cgrellier (Cyrille), virou meu sócio novamente. Implantei justamente isso no servidor.


O meu patrão Kd vc, sumiu meu, depois do curso n te vi mais.....
me adicione ai no MSN que vc entra com mais frequencia

tiagomatias[]linuxap.com.br

Abraços

----------


## adrianoalagsia

> REDIRECIONAMENTO DE CLIENTES PARA PÁGINA INICIAL (PPPOE)
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=10.0.0.1-10.0.0.253 dst-address=!10.0.0.2 \
> protocol=tcp dst-port=80 connection-limit=!1,24 action=dst-nat \
> to-addresses=10.0.0.2 to-ports=81 comment="REGRA PARA DEFINIR PÁGINA \
> INICIAL" disabled=no
> 
> usei estas regras mais nao funciona, uso windows IIS para servidor de WEB, consigo acessar minha pagina como cliennte pppoe. Mais todas as vezes que clico para atualizar a pagina para principal ele so entra na minha, nao consigo por exemplo acessar a pagina que esta definida no navegador como principal. Nao tem uma regra que ele redireciona a pagina do cliente, e depois acabe com redirecionamento ?


aconteceu a mesma coisa comigo.
vece conseguiu a solucao ?
abraço

----------


## gustkiller

isto é um bug do internet explorer, se vc abrir e fechar o navegador vai conseguir navegar em outras paginas.

----------


## admskill

> A classificação seria pelo IP do cliente... Vou mandar alguma coisa abaixo pra ter uma idéia da coisa...
> 
> 
> REDIRECIONAMENTO DE CLIENTES PARA PÁGINA INICIAL (PPPOE)
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=10.0.0.1-10.0.0.253 dst-address=!10.0.0.2 \
> protocol=tcp dst-port=80 connection-limit=!1,24 action=dst-nat \
> to-addresses=10.0.0.2 to-ports=81 comment="REGRA PARA DEFINIR PÁGINA \
> ...


Parabéns meu Brother era disso que eu tava precisando, pois quando eu cortava o acesso dos clientes inadimplentes sempre aparecia meia duzia dew engraçadinhos dizendo que tava fora do ar que o serviço estava ruim ! Pq trabalho com ip fixo e nao tenho nem hotspot e nem ppoE

Abraços !

----------


## admskill

bom gente testei aqui e nao funcionou !

Eu gostaria simplesmente que todo o acesso que o cliente fizesse o mikrotik redirecionasse para uma página na internet como vcs fizeram com ppoe, e eu gostaria de fazer com ip fixo ! Pois controlo meus clientes por ipxmac !

Abraços !

----------


## admskill

> bom gente testei aqui e nao funcionou !
> 
> Eu gostaria simplesmente que todo o acesso que o cliente fizesse o mikrotik redirecionasse para uma página na internet como vcs fizeram com ppoe, e eu gostaria de fazer com ip fixo ! Pois controlo meus clientes por ipxmac !
> 
> Abraços !


Alguém se habilita ???

----------


## Roberto21

> Alguém se habilita ???




Tinha em outra parte do forum... :Big Grin: 


Redirecionando para um site da net

ip firewall nat

no nat logo depois do mascaramento
add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp src-address-list=Clientes_block action=dst-nat \
to-addresses=ip_do_site_do_aviso to-ports=80 comment="" disabled=no 

ip firewall address-list

add list=Clientes_block address=ip_do_cliente comment="Fulano de tal" disabled=no

Funciona perfeitamente para quem tem um site de aviso

----------


## admskill

> Tinha em outra parte do forum...
> 
> 
> Redirecionando para um site da net
> 
> ip firewall nat
> 
> no nat logo depois do mascaramento
> add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp src-address-list=Clientes_block action=dst-nat \
> ...



De qualquer forma eu vou testar ! Obrigado !

----------


## wireless&cia

> A classificação seria pelo IP do cliente... Vou mandar alguma coisa abaixo pra ter uma idéia da coisa...
> 
> 
> REDIRECIONAMENTO DE CLIENTES PARA PÁGINA INICIAL (PPPOE)
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=10.0.0.1-10.0.0.253 dst-address=!10.0.0.2 \
> protocol=tcp dst-port=80 connection-limit=!1,24 action=dst-nat \
> to-addresses=10.0.0.2 to-ports=81 comment="REGRA PARA DEFINIR PÁGINA \
> ...


david, eu to tentando postar essas regras so que num conssegui botar para funfa.
tem uma coisa eu uso uma faixa de ip diferente das pppoe no caso meu pc que seria o servidor de paginas 172.16.0.1 os ips dos clientes pppoe 10.0.0.1 ate 10.0.0.254....

como devo fazer neste caso.. tem possibilidade de fazer esse direcionamento sem ser por pppoe tbm, eu uso pppoe e ips/mac

----------


## belneto

Oi Pessoal Gosto Muito Do FÓrun E Estou Entrando Para Poder Aprender E Trocar IdÉias

Valeu

----------


## arthursena_

> É isso mesmo, eu consegui desenvolver uma regra para isso, em PPPoE... Estou preparando o material para soltar aqui para a galera... Funciona da seguinte forma:
> 
> Quando o cliente loga a primeira vez e abre o broswer, via PPPoE, aparece a página que você define ou aviso, após 10 segundos (ou mais), ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página inicial dele... Também tem uma derivada desta regra que quando o cliente é bloqueado só consegue entrar na página definida, que pode ser somente a página do provedor ou um aviso de débitos... Show de bola pra os provedores que trabalham com PPPoE, pois só encontrávamos isso em HOTSPOT.
> 
> TEm mais, dependendo pode-se colocar a janela com redirecionamento ou como pop-up, bastando apenas modificar um código HTML. Você poderá utilizar páginas existentes na web, ou com um simples soft, transformar sua máquina windows em um servidor web interno. Aqui testei da seguinte forma:
> 
> 1º teste: Redirecionando os clientes para uma página qualquer na web, podendo ser um simples aviso, hospedado em qualquer lugar e também para uma página qualquer... Funcionou perfeitamente, tanto para forçamento de página inicial, quanto de bloqueio.
> 
> 2º teste: No meu notebook, coloquei um soft e transformei-o em um server web, no frontpage criei minha página personalizada... Quando o cliente entra na internet pela primeira vez é redirecionado para a minha página personalizada (criei um aviso, com logos e etc), após 10 segundo ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página dele inicial... Funciona 100% também... Estou preparando o material e em breve disponibilizarei....
> ...


muito bom esse tipo de regra
dessa forma fica ótimo de anunciar promoçoes futuras que o provedor venha oferecer.

ótima dica mais uma vez catv

abraço

----------


## marcomtb

Bom Catvbrasil, muito bom seus topicos, mas o problema é que esta regra bloqueia msn ?, pois utilizei uma regra desta e funcinou legal, mas no bloqueio de clientes atrazados ele bloqueva apenas sites, quer dizer, paginas de internet, mas infelizmente o msn nao era bloqueado.

obrigado

----------


## terencerocha

Gostaria de saber pq essas regras não funcionam comigo...elas devem ser colocadas antes das regras de mascaramento?

----------


## marcomtb

O que esta acontecendo aqui é o seguinte, esta funcionando legal o redirecionamento, mas quando vc comeca a nevegar em sites, depois de um certo tempo o site comeca a ficar louco, fica atualizando aquele ip que vc colocou no mk para ter acesso a pagina inicial, e fica atualizando direto, e a regra no mk fica louca, comoca a contar varios acessos, a regra ficou boa, mas estou com este problema

----------


## minelli

Terencerocha ela deve estar logo abaixo da regra de nat.

----------


## balisteri

Ola pessoal fiz de acordo com as regras que o CATV postou aqui no forum, bom aqui esta funcionando perfeito, o unico problema é que as vezes a pagina não carrega e quando não carrega as vezes redireciona para ela mesma varias vezes para a mesma pagina que esta no ironwall.

CATV eu não sei se tem um tipo de timer que conta quando o cara acessou assim faz passar direto ou tambem no ironwall pode estar a solução caso você ja tenha maravilha.

Meus parabens pelo feito e fico o meu agradescimento, precisando de qualquer coisa entra em contato vlw brother.....




> bom gente testei aqui e nao funcionou !
> 
> Eu gostaria simplesmente que todo o acesso que o cliente fizesse o mikrotik redirecionasse para uma página na internet como vcs fizeram com ppoe, e eu gostaria de fazer com ip fixo ! Pois controlo meus clientes por ipxmac !
> 
> Abraços !

----------


## minelli

CATV coloquei as regras postadas ñ funcionou fiz varias alterações e tb nada, tem alguma ideia.?

----------


## Bender

olá amigos.

Eu estou com um problema que talvez seja fácil pra vocës. 

Eu atualmente tenho um site hospedado em um servidor fora da minha rede e queria por um meio de quando o cliente se conectar ele ser direcionado automoaticamente para meu site. O bom que no site eu sempre atualizo e coloco novidades e serviços disponiveis e meus anunciantes. Minha ideia era forçar o browser a abrir o meu site sempre. 

Alguem tem ideia de como se faz isso?

----------


## Bender

Dá um help ai amigos. 

ninguem sabe como se faz esse redirecionamento?

Pra quando o cliente conecta via PPPoE ele sempre abra a minha pagina hospedada fora da minha rede?

Abraços.

----------


## Bender

Olá amigos, mais uma vez venho pedir a ajuda de vocês.

Niguem sabe como que faz pro mikrotik forçar a abrir o nosso site sempre que o cliente se conecta? 

Tipo no velox, quando conecta cai no site deles. como que faz isso?

----------


## infantefox

Catv.

Finalmente consegui implementar a regra mais so achei que demora muito pra a pagina ser redirecionada novamente pra pagina principal do cliente. 

Como faço pra diminuir esse tempo pra por exemplo 30s?

----------


## apnet

como voce fez a regra manda ai pra gente ver 





> Catv.
> 
> Finalmente consegui implementar a regra mais so achei que demora muito pra a pagina ser redirecionada novamente pra pagina principal do cliente. 
> 
> Como faço pra diminuir esse tempo pra por exemplo 30s?

----------


## infantefox

> como voce fez a regra manda ai pra gente ver


 

Coloquei a regra antes do nat e do redirect do web-proxy, funfo que é uma beleza porem achei muito demorado o tempo de redirecionamento da página que levou em torno de 2min. Se alguem tiver a fórmula mágica ai de diminuir esse tempo pra 30s ou menos posta aqui pra galera. 

Abraçossss

----------


## jdmano

amigo fiz os passos aki q vc passou do redirecionamento e esta tudo blz.. coloquei um pc para server web. tudo certinho ta ok.. mas tipo como faço para criar um lista de bloq.. se nao tenho q criar um regra pra cada cliente !

----------


## zipfile

Catv teria como redireionar para uma pagina dentro do proprio Mk? li em um topico vc dizer que seria possivel, como?
tentei achar a pagina do webbox para editar, mais nao encontrei a mesma.
como direcionar clientes via ppoe sem servidor externo??
Deus ajude que alguem surja com a soluçao.

----------


## skamnk

amigos como fazer esse redirecionamentose tenho uma maquina com o mikrotik e uso uma para acesso com o windows, já tenho o ironwall istalado só não sei como introsar com o mikrotik, com essas regras colocadas no post, 
dá uma mãozinha aí preciso muito blz?
valeu

----------


## playboy

esse assunto é muito interessante mesmo... quando vc vai soltar esse material ai amigão ??

----------


## ricardofjayme

Amigos, sei que este post é antigo, mas vi um colega nosso perguntar sobre como seria a regra para redirecionar para yum servidor web externo e não obter resposta. Estou com a mesma dúvida, se alguém puder ajudar, agradeço.

Abraço a todos!

----------


## chiareloto

Regras 

#
/ ip firewall filter 

add chain=forward protocol=tcp dst-port= Porta Servidor Web src-address-list=Block action=accept comment="Bloqueio de Usuarios por Falta de Pagamento " disabled=no 

add chain=forward protocol=udp dst-port=53 src-address-list=Block action=accept comment="" disabled=no 

add chain=forward src-address-list=Block action=drop comment="" disabled=no 


/ip firewall nat

add chain=dstnat protocol=tcp dst-port=80 src-address-list=Block action=same to-addresses=Ip_Servidor_Web to-ports=Porta do Servidor Web same-not-by-dst=no comment="Controle de Clientes com Falta de Pagamento" disabled=no

/ip firewall adress 

add list=Block address=Ip_Cliente_Bloqueado comment="" disabled=yes

----------


## ricardofjayme

Ok, valeu amigo, vou testar e posto o resultado.
Só que no começo deste tópico, o pessoal citou regras para redirecionar todos os clientes para uma página inicial sempre que conectassem, anto através do HOTSPOT qnt por PPPoE, mas sempre com um WebServer interno. Será que tem como adaptar essas regras tb para server externo? Porque seria muito bom qnd o usuário fosse navegar pela 1ª vez conseguir direcioná-lo para uma página de recados, pois a comunicação de manutenções e outros avisos sobre o serviço ficaria mais fácil.
Estou utilizando PPPoE... se tiver como ajudar, agradeço de novo!
Abs

----------


## minelli

aqui ñ funcionou ñ, mas posso ter feito algo de errado??

----------


## ricardofjayme

A ordem correta que as regras devem estar no firewall é essa?

-NAT
-REDIRECIONAMENTO DE PÁGINA
-REDIRECIONAMENTO PARA PROXY


Estou em dúvida pq coloquei o redirecionamento da página antes da regra de NAT.

----------


## minelli

É a sequencia está correta no server aqui mas ñ funciona. Sabe o q reparei o seuinte: 
As regras contabilizam porem o ip bloqueado ñ é redirecionado e nem navega. E o server está ativo pela porta 80.
Será q seria isso?? Ñ pode ser pela 80??

----------


## lener

Amigo quando tiver como me envia ela [email protected], adoraria uam apgina apra fazr cobranca dos inadimplentes e avisar que vou bloquear tipo 5 dias depois aparece 4 depois 3 depois 2 depois 1 depois bloqueado ate o apgamento

----------


## ricardofjayme

Amigos, queria mesmo era direcionar todo mundo para uma página inicial de recados... sempre que o cliente conectar via PPPoe e abrir o broswer ser direcionado a esta página.
Segui algumas dicas aqui do fórum, mas a regra tem hora que funciona... hora que nao funciona... queria postar para vcs poderem me ajudar, mas não sei como copiar ela para postar aqui (sou iniciante no mk).. se alguém puder me explicar como dou um print nas regras, agradeceria.
Abraços

----------


## altairsq

> É isso mesmo, eu consegui desenvolver uma regra para isso, em PPPoE... Estou preparando o material para soltar aqui para a galera... Funciona da seguinte forma:
> 
> Quando o cliente loga a primeira vez e abre o broswer, via PPPoE, aparece a página que você define ou aviso, após 10 segundos (ou mais), ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página inicial dele... Também tem uma derivada desta regra que quando o cliente é bloqueado só consegue entrar na página definida, que pode ser somente a página do provedor ou um aviso de débitos... Show de bola pra os provedores que trabalham com PPPoE, pois só encontrávamos isso em HOTSPOT.
> 
> TEm mais, dependendo pode-se colocar a janela com redirecionamento ou como pop-up, bastando apenas modificar um código HTML. Você poderá utilizar páginas existentes na web, ou com um simples soft, transformar sua máquina windows em um servidor web interno. Aqui testei da seguinte forma:
> 
> 1º teste: Redirecionando os clientes para uma página qualquer na web, podendo ser um simples aviso, hospedado em qualquer lugar e também para uma página qualquer... Funcionou perfeitamente, tanto para forçamento de página inicial, quanto de bloqueio.
> 
> 2º teste: No meu notebook, coloquei um soft e transformei-o em um server web, no frontpage criei minha página personalizada... Quando o cliente entra na internet pela primeira vez é redirecionado para a minha página personalizada (criei um aviso, com logos e etc), após 10 segundo ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página dele inicial... Funciona 100% também... Estou preparando o material e em breve disponibilizarei....
> ...


 

POR THIAGO A REGRA

Ta ai um exemplo bem simples que você pode usar.

/ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat src-address=IP_CLIENTE_BLOQUEADO protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_SERVIDOR_WEB_AVISO to-ports=0-65535 \
comment="BLOQUEIO" disabled=no[/quote]


CARO COLEGAS FIZ ESTE DIRECIONAMENTO CERTO COMO CITADO ACIMA MAS DA UM ERRO QUANDO VOU TENTAR NAVEGAR TIPO NÃO EXIBE A PAGINA CORRETA APENAS DA ESTE ERRO. E SE EU NAVEGAR NORMAL PELO NAVEGADOR SEM O DIRECIONAMENTO A PAGINA DE NOTIFICAÇÃO FUNCIONA SEM PROBLEMAS.

erro:
*Great Success ! 
Apache is working on your cPanel® and WHM Server*

If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.
*ATTENTION!*

If you are seeing this page instead of the site you expected, please *contact the administrator of the site involved.* (Try sending an email to <[email protected]_domain_>.) Although this site is running cPanel, WebHost Manager, and Apache software it almost certainly has no other connection to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group. Please do not send mail about this site or its contents to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group.
*About cPanel:*

cPanel is a leading provider of software for the webhosting industry. If you would like to learn more about cPanel please visit our website at www.cpanel.net. Please be advised that cPanel Inc. is not a web hosting company, and as such has no control over content found elsewhere on this site.
*About Apache HTTP Server:*

The Apache HTTP Server is an open source web server which powers many of the worlds web sites. The Apache HTTP server is part of the Apache Group's many influential projects. Their efforts have helped shape much the world wide web, and they continue to be a dominating force in the web hosting industry.
http://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s...powered_by.gifhttp://www.cyberpointcandoi.com.br/s.../apache_pb.gif

este erro q ocorre alguem pode me ajudar.

e o endereço de bloqueio é este:

BLOQUEIO DE CLIENTES EM ATRAZO.

PODERIA ME AJUDAR OBRIGADO

----------


## minelli

Pessoal continua ñ funcionando....

----------


## ersmontes

Posta ae como fazer isso, to precisando de maaaaaaaaaaais.
ou mande pro meu e-mail [email protected]





> É isso mesmo, eu consegui desenvolver uma regra para isso, em PPPoE... Estou preparando o material para soltar aqui para a galera... Funciona da seguinte forma:
> 
> Quando o cliente loga a primeira vez e abre o broswer, via PPPoE, aparece a página que você define ou aviso, após 10 segundos (ou mais), ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página inicial dele... Também tem uma derivada desta regra que quando o cliente é bloqueado só consegue entrar na página definida, que pode ser somente a página do provedor ou um aviso de débitos... Show de bola pra os provedores que trabalham com PPPoE, pois só encontrávamos isso em HOTSPOT.
> 
> TEm mais, dependendo pode-se colocar a janela com redirecionamento ou como pop-up, bastando apenas modificar um código HTML. Você poderá utilizar páginas existentes na web, ou com um simples soft, transformar sua máquina windows em um servidor web interno. Aqui testei da seguinte forma:
> 
> 1º teste: Redirecionando os clientes para uma página qualquer na web, podendo ser um simples aviso, hospedado em qualquer lugar e também para uma página qualquer... Funcionou perfeitamente, tanto para forçamento de página inicial, quanto de bloqueio.
> 
> 2º teste: No meu notebook, coloquei um soft e transformei-o em um server web, no frontpage criei minha página personalizada... Quando o cliente entra na internet pela primeira vez é redirecionado para a minha página personalizada (criei um aviso, com logos e etc), após 10 segundo ele é redirecionado automaticamente para a página dele inicial... Funciona 100% também... Estou preparando o material e em breve disponibilizarei....
> ...

----------


## playboy

Muito interessante, Pra mim se eu conseguisse fazer isso em um HotSpot já estaria satisfeito. mas não dei conta de fazer. Alguem tem algum tutorial bom que ensine a fazer ?

----------


## ersmontes

Cara estou esperando esse material, posta ae pra gente, obrigado.

----------


## EDUipiranga

> Cara estou esperando esse material, posta ae pra gente, obrigado.


cara...acho que nunca vamos ver esse material que "esta sendo preparado". Ja vai pra quase 1 ano e nada. Crei que se não pagarmos nunca obteremos resultados, afinal é assim que a coisa ta funcinando com alguns moderadores do forum.

----------


## catvbrasil

> cara...acho que nunca vamos ver esse material que "esta sendo preparado". Ja vai pra quase 1 ano e nada. Crei que se não pagarmos nunca obteremos resultados, afinal é assim que a coisa ta funcinando com alguns moderadores do forum.


Amigo, eu acho que se você usar o botão "PESQUISAR" do forum, irá ver que esta regra está disponível a muito tempo no forum...

----------


## dbenedito

ai galera fiz como o david falou e deu certo redireciona para a pagina que esta no serv esterno 

ai pensei po vou ter que fazer um regrar para cada cliente ai tivemos a ideia de fazer um profiles com o nome de clientes inadimplentes ai e so mudar o profile do cliente e ele ta bloqueado

----------


## ersmontes

> ai galera fiz como o david falou e deu certo redireciona para a pagina que esta no serv esterno 
> 
> ai pensei po vou ter que fazer um regrar para cada cliente ai tivemos a ideia de fazer um profiles com o nome de clientes inadimplentes ai e so mudar o profile do cliente e ele ta bloqueado


=================================================

ae cara, mandae pra mim as regras, to precisando

----------


## dbenedito

e so vc usar as regras do david depois vc faz um novo profiler com o nome de devedores ai vc vai em ip - firewall - address lists ai vc cria um lista com a faixa de ip que vc criou em no profiler de devedores vc coloca o nome de devedores ai vc cria um regra nat 


CLIENES BLOQUEADOS
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.10.2 to-ports=8080 src-address-list=(AQUI VC ESCOLE O NOME DA LISTA QUE VC CRIAOU) protocol=tcp 

ai e so vc trocar o profile do cliente bloqueado que ele não navega ele fic dentro dum loop da pagina

----------


## ersmontes

Essa regra eu ja fiz, deu certo.
Eu quero é mandar um aviso que fique no ar por alguns segundos.
Estou precisando muito disso.

Valeu
Obrigado





> e so vc usar as regras do david depois vc faz um novo profiler com o nome de devedores ai vc vai em ip - firewall - address lists ai vc cria um lista com a faixa de ip que vc criou em no profiler de devedores vc coloca o nome de devedores ai vc cria um regra nat 
> 
> 
> CLIENES BLOQUEADOS
> chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=10.10.10.2 to-ports=8080 src-address-list=(AQUI VC ESCOLE O NOME DA LISTA QUE VC CRIAOU) protocol=tcp 
> 
> ai e so vc trocar o profile do cliente bloqueado que ele não navega ele fic dentro dum loop da pagina

----------


## GEISSONHUGO

funcionou fileh.....


muito top....

----------


## ersmontes

> funcionou fileh.....
> 
> 
> muito top....


Eu não quero bloquear o cliente e sim enviar um aviso assim que ele conectar. se vc tiver essa regra eu vou ficar muito agradecido.

valeu

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Ola pessoal fiz de acordo com as regras que o CATV postou aqui no forum, bom aqui esta funcionando perfeito, o unico problema é que as vezes a pagina não carrega e quando não carrega as vezes redireciona para ela mesma varias vezes para a mesma pagina que esta no ironwall.
> 
> CATV eu não sei se tem um tipo de timer que conta quando o cara acessou assim faz passar direto ou tambem no ironwall pode estar a solução caso você ja tenha maravilha.
> 
> Meus parabens pelo feito e fico o meu agradescimento, precisando de qualquer coisa entra em contato vlw brother.....


 Bom Pessoal aproveitando o tópico e por ter meio que beneficiado comas regras do amigo CATV
Gostaria de Acrescentar mais informações sobre o sistema de boas vindas no qual justamente tem aquele problema que a página fica dando loop,
Bom sobre este problema vi no meu caso que só acontecia com o Firefox, acho que deve ser por causa do tempo das conexões que configurei a 10seg para diminuir a quantidade de conexões na tabela do mikrotik (obs. não tenho certeza disso.)
Então dei uma modificada na regra e ficou assim 

add action=netmap chain=dstnat comment="Tela de Boas Vindas" \
connection-limit=!1,24 disabled=no dst-address=!178.26.0.1 dst-port=80 \
*limit=0/1m,0* protocol=tcp src-address=176.25.0.2-176.25.0.10 \
to-addresses=178.26.0.1 to-ports=84

Bom quero acrescentar que minha pagina esta no meu Server de cachê externo por isso um ip de outra faixa.
Feito isto eu resolvi um dos meus problemas
Agora gostaria de sabe por que depois de um tempo ex:20 segundos a paginas volta a ser exibida se aberto o navegador de novo , e por que dentro deste tempo os outros usuário não vem esta mensagem
Tipo assim se eu exibir no meu PC só daqui 20 seg. vai poder ser exibida de novo mas só vai aparecer somente para um único usuário e assim por diante 
Será que tenho que criar uma regra pra cada ip ?
Ou será que acontece isso por não ser o mesmo ip dos clientes?

----------


## Kandango

Pessoal, aki uso diferente pra cobrar meus clientes:

Eu criei um script que de 10 em 10 minutos ele direciona para página de aviso de débitos em abertos, após 1 minuto libera novamente a conexão.

Vou postar pra galera!

----------


## playboy

muito interessante isso... muito mesmo... abraços







> Pessoal, aki uso diferente pra cobrar meus clientes:
> 
> Eu criei um script que de 10 em 10 minutos ele direciona para página de aviso de débitos em abertos, após 1 minuto libera novamente a conexão.
> 
> Vou postar pra galera!

----------


## WellitonAndrade

> A classificação seria pelo IP do cliente... Vou mandar alguma coisa abaixo pra ter uma idéia da coisa...
> 
> 
> REDIRECIONAMENTO DE CLIENTES PARA PÁGINA INICIAL (PPPOE)
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add chain=dstnat src-address=10.0.0.1-10.0.0.253 dst-address=!10.0.0.2 \
> protocol=tcp dst-port=80 connection-limit=!1,24 action=dst-nat \
> to-addresses=10.0.0.2 to-ports=81 comment="REGRA PARA DEFINIR PÁGINA \
> ...


Devid assumi recentemente um provedor cujo o servidor foi feito por vc
mais essa regra naum esta funcionando aguardo.
ip firewall nat
0 ;;; LOADBALANCE
chain=srcnat action=masquerade src-address-list=A 

1 chain=srcnat action=masquerade src-address-list=B 

2 chain=srcnat action=masquerade src-address-list=C 

3 ;;; NAT
chain=srcnat action=masquerade 

4 chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=200.200.200.20 to-ports=80 
src-address=200.200.200.20-200.200.200.254 dst-address=!200.200.200.20 
dst-port=80 protocol=tcp connection-limit=!1,24 

5 ;;; WEB-PROXY
chain=dstnat action=redirect to-ports=8080 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp

----------


## WellitonAndrade

> Eu não quero bloquear o cliente e sim enviar um aviso assim que ele conectar. se vc tiver essa regra eu vou ficar muito agradecido.
> 
> valeu


ae eh facil em connection-limit= !1,24

lembra do q no 1 e quanta vezes aparecera o aviso e 24 sera o tem para ele reaparecer

----------


## altairsq

> Pessoal, aki uso diferente pra cobrar meus clientes:
> 
> Eu criei um script que de 10 em 10 minutos ele direciona para página de aviso de débitos em abertos, após 1 minuto libera novamente a conexão.
> 
> Vou postar pra galera!


 
poderia me passar este script que tipo queria direcionar os clientes devedores tipo 3 dias antes de efetuar o conte para telas de aviso a cada tempo, fico grato se possivél

----------

